# Help: Whats growing from this plant?



## DIY Plant Guy (May 15, 2010)

The LFS identified this plant as dwarf sagittarius, but there is a stem attached with three nodes producing 3 small pods surrounded by a clear or green shell. Are these just flowerings or seeds? Should I trim or plant these?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Those are flowers. They will not self fertilize, because _Sagittaria_ produces separate male and female flowers, and so you won't get any seeds from them. These are flowers that are supposed to be above the surface and pollinated by insects.


----------



## DIY Plant Guy (May 15, 2010)

Now i need a beehive for this setup


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Your Sagittaria should reproduce just fine by way of runners.


----------

